# Kayak demos



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am relatively new to kayaking, and was wondering if there were any shops that offer demo rides. I'm looking for a fishing yak that is light enough to lift on top of an SUV. Also, I'm limited to about 11 ft, due to a lack of storage space and not wanting to store it outside. I live in Canton and would be willing to travel up to an hour away.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

no help from anyone? surely someone would know where to demo kayaks??


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, here in Cbus. And seeing as how winter is almost here, you aren't going to see too many demos going on.

If you are an average size human looking for a kayak to paddle inland lakes and average Ohio flows, three kayaks that meet your specs immediately come to mind as far as lighter weight and around 11 ft.

Native Ultimate 12
Jackson Cruise 10 or 12
Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 or 120

You would be a happy camper with any of those boats.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Outdoor recreationequipment in youngstown has a great selection. I don't know if they demo.appalachian outfitters up by the cuyahoga valley has a bunch also.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I had my eye on a jackson cruise 10. Of course, I'm just searching the interweb. I also liked the feelfree moken 10 lite. 
I know I'm a little late to the party this year, just wanted to get a head start on next season! Haha
Has anyone dealt with or heard anything about Stillwater outfitters?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I saw on FB The Backpackers Shop in Sheffield has 2015 demo models of Jackson Yaks 20% off.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

whitey7 said:


> I had my eye on a jackson cruise 10. Of course, I'm just searching the interweb. I also liked the feelfree moken 10 lite.
> I know I'm a little late to the party this year, just wanted to get a head start on next season! Haha
> Has anyone dealt with or heard anything about Stillwater outfitters?


I'd be cautious about "lite" models if you plan to take them on rivers. They are a harder substance and not as impact resistant as polyethylene rotomolded yaks. They resist scratches but are more prone to cracks.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

legendaryyaj said:


> I saw on FB The Backpackers Shop in Sheffield has 2015 demo models of Jackson Yaks 20% off.


Someday I am going to have to get on FB. I am probably the only mid 30s person not on it!! Thanks legendaryyaj. I'm on vacation next week, so maybe I'll take a drive somewhere


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> I'd be cautious about "lite" models if you plan to take them on rivers. They are a harder substance and not as impact resistant as polyethylene rotomolded yaks. They resist scratches but are more prone to cracks.


Not sure if I'll be river fishing or not. From my understanding, the moken lite is slightly shallower and a few inches narrower. I guess it saves 5-10 lbs. I liked it mainly because it was a little narrower. Didn't want to be paddling a bathtub around.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

whitey7 said:


> Not sure if I'll be river fishing or not. From my understanding, the moken lite is slightly shallower and a few inches narrower. I guess it saves 5-10 lbs. I liked it mainly because it was a little narrower. Didn't want to be paddling a bathtub around.


Then if you are willing to go the lite route, other companies like Jackson are offering those also. The Kilroy lite is a fishing monster and great paddler and only 50 lbs. Also, as it is an open style hybrid kayak, it is much easier to get over your head than a traditional SOT...you didn't mention price range. It is 12' 4" though. Diablo kayaks are great in that area, but they tend to be wide platforms...great for stand casting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

whitey7 said:


> no help from anyone? surely someone would know where to demo kayaks??


Whitewater warehouse in dayton. I purchased a wilderness ride 115 79 lbs. Love it


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Then if you are willing to go the lite route, other companies like Jackson are offering those also. The Kilroy lite is a fishing monster and great paddler and only 50 lbs. Also, as it is an open style hybrid kayak, it is much easier to get over your head than a traditional SOT...you didn't mention price range. It is 12' 4" though. Diablo kayaks are great in that area, but they tend to be wide platforms...great for stand casting.


I would like to be under 1k for everything. Also, 11'6" is about the max length. Anything longer would have to be stored outside. Not so sure I would want to do that. 
I do like the simplicity of the cruise 10. Wonder if that would actually be stable enough to stand n fish? I'll have to check out the Diablo yaks sometime


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Whitewater warehouse in dayton. I purchased a wilderness ride 115 79 lbs. Love it


Do you truck yours, or car top? I looked at those, but thought it would be too heavy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

whitey7 said:


> Do you truck yours, or car top? I looked at those, but thought it would be too heavy.


Truck bed but a have a friend who carries his on a small car topper. Check yr pm


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Truck bed but a have a friend who carries his on a small car topper. Check yr pm


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

If standing is essential, then you don't want to look at narrower boats. Also, if you are car topping or storing inside, portability is a factor and overall weight comes into play, depending on how strong and fit you are. Heavier SOTs can be a bitch to wrestle around by yourself. Also, your budget limits your choices. "Lite" boats tend to be several hundred dollars more than standard models. When you say a thousand total, does that mean you already have an existing roof rack? There are ways to car top without one, but they aren't pretty. You could certainly stand on a Cruise as it has relatively the same profile as a Coosa, and plenty of people stand on those. Coosas also fit within your length requirements, but they cost a few hundred more than a Cruise. The Cruise is more within your budget, but I'll bet you could find a used Coosa and accessories for around a grand on Craigslist. Pretty sure I have seen them here on the Marketplace for that price or less.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Jackson n wilderness


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Streamstalker. ..I already have have a roof rack. It is on top of a honda crv. I am rather fit, just not wanting to wrestle 70+ lbs around. I could definitely manage to do it, but would probably wipe out the side of my vehicle! Lol Standing isn't essential, but certainly would be nice to stretch the legs, sight fish, stand n cast. I'm used to a boat, so sitting a couple inches above waterline would take some getting used to. 

Has anyone ever paddled a malibu yak? They seem hard to come around this area. The malibu trio 11 fits my requirements too.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

whitey7 said:


> Streamstalker. ..I already have have a roof rack. It is on top of a honda crv. I am rather fit, just not wanting to wrestle 70+ lbs around. I could definitely manage to do it, but would probably wipe out the side of my vehicle! Lol Standing isn't essential, but certainly would be nice to stretch the legs, sight fish, stand n cast. I'm used to a boat, so sitting a couple inches above waterline would take some getting used to.
> 
> Has anyone ever paddled a malibu yak? They seem hard to come around this area. The malibu trio 11 fits my requirements too.


That Trio is a wet-butt kayak. When water splashes up through the scuppers it's going to find your arse. That's not a deal if you are wearing a swimsuit on a summer day, but you get the picture. A cheaper yak where the seat is molded into the hull equals discomfort for the butt and back. And you don't hear a lot of ringing endorsements of that brand in general. You get what you pay for. The Ride 115 is a nice boat, but 76 lbs, and doesn't have the hi/lo seat that makes a long trip more comfortable. The Cruise 10 is light, has a great hi/lo seat which gives you greater comfort and vision, is a decent price, and is very customizable for fishing. It's drawbacks might also be it's size (What is your height and weight?) as to how well it will accommodate you, and shorter boats are also slower boats. Everything is a compromise when it comes to choosing the right kayak for you.

Oh yeah...There is also the Tarpon 100, which is only 55 lbs and was once the industry standard.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm 5'9" 170 lbs lean/in shape. I'm not looking for a super fast yak. Just stable enough for a newer yaker like me to fish from. I have paddled several times, but with cheaper sun dolphin and pelican yaks.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's help/input. I GREATLY appreciate it!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

whitey7 said:


> I'm 5'9" 170 lbs lean/in shape. I'm not looking for a super fast yak. Just stable enough for a newer yaker like me to fish from. I have paddled several times, but with cheaper sun dolphin and pelican yaks.


Then I don't see how you are going to beat a Cruise 10 given what your specs are, unless you can find a used Coosa in good shape for about the same price; although, the Coosa is still a bit of a beast to put on top of a car by yourself. Go get yourself a yak. Still plenty of time to paddle. You might find some sales on 2015 models this time of year.

This should be within an hour of you:

http://www.stillwateroutfittersltd.com/
*Stillwater Outfitters Ltd.*
228 N Water St., Uhrichsville, Ohio, 44683


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, Stillwater outfitters is about 40 minutes away. Been meaning to stop by there, since it's on my way to my parents. Maybe next week since it's vacation time. 
Can I store my rods in the front hatch, or do they block it off? I'm leaning toward a cruise 10. I will check out the weight of the coosa later this evening.....still working, if you wanna call it that


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

whitey7 said:


> I'm 5'9" 170 lbs lean/in shape. I'm not looking for a super fast yak. Just stable enough for a newer yaker like me to fish from. I have paddled several times, but with cheaper sun dolphin and pelican yaks.


I wouldn't worry too much about the weight. Im 5'6" 170 and I put my 85lb Predator 13 on the roof of my minivan 3-5 times a week. Once you find a technique that works, you can get it up there as long as you don't have any disabilities.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Paul David said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the weight. Im 5'6" 170 and I put my 85lb Predator 13 on the roof of my minivan 3-5 times a week. Once you find a technique that works, you can get it up there as long as you don't have any disabilities.


I just thought of a technique. ...get my gf to do it for me!!! 
I'm sure that I could it, just probably do not want to do it


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

You sound very new to kayaking. Number one thing in buying a kayak. Paddle as many different ones that you can. Sitting in them on a shop floor not going to give you a feel of being on water. Each one will feel different and handle different. A lot of ways to get a kayak up on a roof rack. Getting a kayak is just the beginning. Paddle life jacket and don't go cheap on them. Learn how to paddle kayak safety rescues . Best way to learn go out other paddlers. It's fun sport been doing it for 16 years.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

tandem said:


> You sound very new to kayaking. Number one thing in buying a kayak. Paddle as many different ones that you can. Sitting in them on a shop floor not going to give you a feel of being on water. Each one will feel different and handle different. A lot of ways to get a kayak up on a roof rack. Getting a kayak is just the beginning. Paddle life jacket and don't go cheap on them. Learn how to paddle kayak safety rescues . Best way to learn go out other paddlers. It's fun sport been doing it for 16 years.


Yes i am fairly new to kayaking. That is why i was hoping to find some local shops that offer an area (pool,pond) to test paddle them. I know, bad time of the year to search for a new yak. I need something to do over the winter, so outfitting a kayak sounded good.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

whitey7 said:


> Yes i am fairly new to kayaking. That is why i was hoping to find some local shops that offer an area (pool,pond) to test paddle them. I know, bad time of the year to search for a new yak. I need something to do over the winter, so outfitting a kayak sounded good.


PULL THE TRIGGER....LOL


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well I did make plans to head to Stillwater outfitters this week. If they do have a good enough deal on something, then I may pull the trigger.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well I pulled the trigger Saugeye Tom!! Just purchased a Jackson Cruise 12 this morning!!! Hurry up spring!!!!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Excellent choice. Welcome to the club.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

FINALLY.......I feel like one of the cool guys! Haha
Seriously, Thanks for all the helpful info everyone!!!!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

DC9781 said:


> Excellent choice. Welcome to the club.


Is there a secret handshake?? Or, a chest bump?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

whitey7 said:


> Is there a secret handshake?? Or, a chest bump?


Well ....Hmmm. If I see you at a KFO or BKFT kayak fishing event I'll give you a high five and a Big Joshy swimbait (bonus for getting a Jackson kayak). Enjoy your new boat!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

whitey7 said:


> Is there a secret handshake?? Or, a chest bump?


Two fingers foward.....


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

whitey7 said:


> Is there a secret handshake?? Or, a chest bump?


New guy buys the next round.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

shwookie said:


> New guy buys the next round.


Deal....although I'm spending all my money on kayaking stuff. Looking for a small fish finder now.


----------

